

China Tries to Steer Public Opinion on Web Issue - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703808904575024633347213028.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEADNewsCollection

======
chrisb
"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually
come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State
can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military
consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to
use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of
the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State."
- Joseph Goebbels

True in the 1940s and still true today.

If a lie is stated often enough it begins to feels like the truth. I notice
this just by reading articles from Chinese 'official' news, how much more
intense must it be when in the country itself?

Not that I'm saying the US (and any other country) is 'right' in its dealings
with the world either - these issues are never black and white. But the
Chinese version of the 'truth' always appears to be the darker shade of grey.

~~~
pasbesoin
Substitute the word "institution" for "State", and you have a description that
fits the U.S. (and many other places and situations) quite well.

Territorial government does not have a monopoly on hegemony nor the avarice it
inspires.

(Not that I'm defending the Chinese government.)

